# Mini test: Gtechniq C2V3 vs SONAX brilliant shine



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, so my little write-up about these two sealants.

Both were applied on the same day to a fully clayed decontaminated and machine polished Porsche Boxster. One week on, these are the results that I get. On the left we have the Gtechniq, on the right we have the Sonax.






Some pictures after the water had dispersed from the panels

First, the Gtechniq 









Then the Sonax









Very very very disappointed in the Gtechniq given that it's meant to last months and months and months. I'm sure people will Comment saying "oh you didn't apply it right" it doesn't matter to me, what I know is that this is real life where I don't pamper my cars and I just want beading and protection that lasts after one week.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you haven't had a good experience with Gtechniq. I'm sure you applied it correctly unfortunately real life tests and experiences can vary wildly. I hope you give it another try and your second experience is better than the first.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for uploading that video. I was in 2 minds about ordering some BSD but that has made my mind up to place an order now. Thanks pal.



How many layers of BSD were on the wing when you added that water?


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

svended said:


> I'm sorry to hear you haven't had a good experience with Gtechniq. I'm sure you applied it correctly unfortunately real life tests and experiences can vary wildly. I hope you give it another try and your second experience is better than the first.


Thanks. I've had a few problems with a few gtechniq products over the years. I'm sure they are great when you are a professional detailer, but me, I'm a hobbyist and they really don't work for me.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Thanks for uploading that video. I was in 2 minds about ordering some BSD but that has made my mind up to place an order now. Thanks pal.
> 
> How many layers of BSD were on the wing when you added that water?


Welcome, that's why I did this write up.

Just the one, a quick wipe over on a single panel, no fuss, it just works. I'll update with future durability result as I get them


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

intresting results ...like you say real world use , not everyone applies stuff in lab conditions


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

How many miles did it make since application ?

Also, I've experience with 997 Carrera S both as driver and detailer, and I remember that whole rear end gets really hot very fast, I would say more than bonnet on average car.

I don't know how it looks in case of Boxter, but maybe that's the case.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Sonax Brilliant Shine all day long!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Car pro reload...


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

evotuning said:


> How many miles did it make since application ?
> 
> Also, I've experience with 997 Carrera S both as driver and detailer, and I remember that whole rear end gets really hot very fast, I would say more than bonnet on average car.
> 
> I don't know how it looks in case of Boxter, but maybe that's the case.


I dunno, maybe a hundred miles?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Always interested to see other people's experience/tests of products :thumb:

I've only used C2V2 and it's been on my Panda since early August, topped up twice and is going strong. I hope this isn't a sign that V3 is inferior as I was going to buy again once I've finished V2.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Always interested to see other people's experience/tests of products :thumb:
> 
> I've only used C2V2 and it's been on my Panda since early August, topped up twice and is going strong. I hope this isn't a sign that V3 is inferior as I was going to buy again once I've finished V2.


Heard the v2 is more concentrate than v3, that's what I have read.. I have a litre of v3 use it a few times, I remember it has some kind of curing, it was applied in 15+ degrees and dry day and left it for full day to cure, you could tell the difference after it's been cured. Not sure is it because of this the product won't work well..


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with your findings mate, I didn't get on well with C2V3 at all, I applied 3 coats to my carbon bonnet and a few days later washed the car and didn't find any evidence of any hydrophobic properties which I would regard as a sign of protection


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bear807 said:


> Heard the v2 is more concentrate than v3, that's what I have read.. I have a litre of v3 use it a few times, I remember it has some kind of curing, it was applied in 15+ degrees and dry day and left it for full day to cure, you could tell the difference after it's been cured. Not sure is it because of this the product won't work well..


Well you dilute the V2 to suit what you're usuing it for (sealant or QD), whereas I understand V3 is already at sealant dilution but is also meant to be an improved version.

I was also under the impression that as it's water based that it didn't need to cure but I assume something's gone on in the OP's case to effect its adhesion to the surface, just don't know what?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

It doesn't need to cure. Spray, wipe, turn cloth and buff


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Just goes to show not everything in those red bottles is good :lol:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Well you dilute the V2 to suit what you're usuing it for (sealant or QD), whereas I understand V3 is already at sealant dilution but is also meant to be an improved version.
> 
> I was also under the impression that as it's water based that it didn't need to cure but I assume something's gone on in the OP's case to effect its adhesion to the surface, just don't know what?


Lol maybe! But I bet really the v3 after applied it couldn't feel a different to surface, come back 1 day later is much slicker!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I noticed the slickness C2V3 left on my paintwork straight away after buffing. Might have to try BSD next tho...........:thumb:
Mike


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> Car pro reload...


What about it???


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> What about it???


It's not very good... :thumb: IMO. Worse than C2v3


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Shocking performance from C2 there. I'd be majorly disappointed if any LSP was starting to fail after 1week / 150miles. 

Are you planning on re-applying to try again or give up and try something else? I plan of doing something similar myself should the weather allow time other than a quick wash

C2 and reload are very similar IMO, but there's just something about reload that just .akes me want to use it every week


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Thanks buddy. I've used both too, found C2v3 pleasant to use, needed regular top ups which isn't too much of an issue as it's easy to do if the panel isn't hot. But BSD breaks all the rules, so much more than a QD.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your bad experience with C2v3. I've used this a number of times over the last year or so and found water sheeted off it very well. I'm only a hobbyist and it's applied outside so no luxury here. 

I had bad experiences with Tough Coat. It did a similar thing to what your videos showing yet people rave about it. Sometimes I think, things happen which can interfere with the properties of some products. I suspect this is what has happened here. 

Did you apply anything underneath the C2v3?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think your onto something there Blueberry,plenty of fabulous examples of its use on forums from hobbiest and pro.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I have had similar results.first time I tried C2V3 I wasnt impressed, and returned to my normal routine of Orchard Speed Seal/Perfection..

I did however try the C2V3 again a few weeks ago and was suitably impressed, no difference in application (garaged car overnight shift and same application method) but had much better results, kinda restored my faith in the product and all its rave reviews..

Since then (today) I have applied Sonax to the car, very similar application process to C2V3, but I did find that the Sonax did NOT feel as "slippery" as the C2V3, but the drive home in light rain showed good beading and hydrophobic properties....a quick rinse with pressure washer removed 90% of the road grime instantly as expected, and the beading from the Sonax is incredible TBH

Cannot speak of durability of either product, too soon for Sonax obviously, and my OCD meant that the C2V3 was only on the car for a matter of weeks before the Sonax application, but it WAS sheeting water well at this point


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I preferred Version 2 over version 3 of C2 felt it left less water on the panel and beading was tighter. though bsd for me personally now


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> It's not very good... :thumb: IMO. Worse than C2v3


In my case reload worked great


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

So, a week or so on... The c2v3 was dead to me, so got replaced with the Sonax. Filthy dirty commute normally results in a brown car after just a day, but this is the result after a few days









And a beading shot...


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I was very disappointed with C2 when I tried it. There 6 month durability claim is crazy. Im yet to try sonax BSD but for a spray sealant autobrite project 32 is very good & outperformed C2 V3 easily


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Found that C2v3 and reload are very similar in results and durability, i doubt i will buy them again, BSD however,well i bought a gallon of cleanyourcar at christmas so that sums up my favorite out of the three


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Kyle 86 said:


> I was very disappointed with C2 when I tried it. There 6 month durability claim is crazy. Im yet to try sonax BSD but for a spray sealant autobrite project 32 is very good & outperformed C2 V3 easily


Sadly, unless they come out with something very proven and revolutionary, I'll not be purchasing anything from GTechniq again :wall:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Remember always shake you product before using.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

got just over 4 months from c2v3 before i removed it was working fine.

doing a test at the moment with c2v3 v reload thats just been on the car for over a week now and still working fine.

did you use the c2v3 neat? how many coats did you put on?


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

w138pbo said:


> got just over 4 months from c2v3 before i removed it was working fine.
> 
> doing a test at the moment with c2v3 v reload thats just been on the car for over a week now and still working fine.
> 
> did you use the c2v3 neat? how many coats did you put on?


Interesting! What prep did you do? That may be my downfall, but I just don't have time to do the full prep, I just want something quick and easy 

Yeah, this was actually 2 coats. Anyway, I've built a bridge and got over it, found something new I prefer and am happy with that. Now that makes it sound like a lass I'm talking about :doublesho:lol:


----------



## NorvernRob (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been using C2v3 since last summer. I top the cars up regularly so it's hard to tell how long one coat would actually last on them, though it certainly is still repelling water well when I do a top up.

As an experiment though I gave my living room window one coat a few months ago and left the dining room window untouched (both on the front of the house around 8ft apart).

It was pouring with rain one day last week so I took these pics, one straight after the other. It never fails to amuse me how water just will not stick and run down the coated window.

Uncoated



1 coat of C2v3 applied around August/Sep time.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The picture made all the better with the R26! 

All my windows are coated with C2 still from October time and still performing. 

There was certainly a major failing for C2 to drop off so quickly. Even a poor performing product from Tesco would last as long if not longer. 

I did find BSD to work better once it started to get layered, and it's persistance to keep its water behaviour was impressive. But some of the amazingly tight beading that some report I perosnally only found last a couple of days


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> I did find BSD to work better once it started to get layered, and it's persistance to keep its water behaviour was impressive. But some of the amazingly tight beading that some report I perosnally only found last a couple of days


Did you figure out if the fact that were applying BSD over the top of Demon Shine was causing your durability problems?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't had time to wash that car properly bar pressure rinse. 

I plan on IPA / eraser wipedown before I use it next. In fairness it is still beading where I would have expected an ordinary wax or sealant to have considerably dropped off wih the level of grime. What I can't replicate is the tight uniform water behaviour that people claim lasts for months, when all I can get is a week or two of exceptonal behaviour


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

It's unfair to be knocking the product when you know there's a possibility that your application of Demon Shine underneath may be causing the issue.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Been using C2 for years, I see it last 3-6 months easy, shampoos containing "wax" kill the beading!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont know it's demon shine though, as its never affected any other LSP I've used. And demon shine wasn't used during the wash routine when I first applied BSD so that can't be blamed for the first average performance, hence why I'm not 100% it is at fault. so my opinions remain its not the be all and end all of QD's.

If something as simple as using diluted demon shine lightly misted, followed by a water rinse, then dry is enough to affect it when it claims to be a top up quick detailer with outstanding durability and resistance its more fussy than originally thought

Edit, I should add reload and C2 were re layered over each other, and would say a couple of times demon shine would have been used in the same routine as re layering and neither product showed any sign of degridation compared to using the products when used over a wax or sealant base


----------



## Dan UAS (May 28, 2013)

Preparation really does make a difference, each sealant is designed a bit different and will bond better to different surfaces. This often means sealants and lsps vary between different cars and their current protections. Gtechniq will bond best to C1 or a panel wiped surface, maybe others are less fussy lol!


----------

